# Does anyone have this new screen? I don't



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Theoretically, this has been rolled out to all DD drivers.
If you click on your customer rating, you should now get this screen.
I chatted with support and they said IT will get back to me. Nothing.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Theoretically, this has been rolled out to all DD drivers.
> If you click on your customer rating, you should now get this screen.
> I chatted with support and they said IT will get back to me. Nothing.
> View attachment 550101


I had to go in and check because I never drill into those (or even look for that matter) :roflmao: No, don't have it.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I have it.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> I have it.


Just to be sure. How do you access it?
Simply by clicking on the Customer Ratings on the initial screen?
What OS is your phone?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Just to be sure. How do you access it?
> Simply by clicking on the Customer Ratings on the initial screen?
> What OS is your phone?


Yeah you just tap on your rating, the word "new" will be there next to the customer rating once you get the update, I have an android.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Link I found about being a "top dasher".

https://www.ridesharingdriver.com/doordash-top-dasher/


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Link I found about being a "top dasher".
> 
> https://www.ridesharingdriver.com/doordash-top-dasher/


Credit to the OP of this quote --> "Acceptance rate and money made are inversely proportional"
It was on this board somewhere!



rideshareapphero said:


> Yeah you just tap on your rating, the word "new" will be there next to the customer rating once you get the update, I have an android.


How long have you had it?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Credit to the OP of this quote --> "Acceptance rate and money made are inversely proportional"
> It was on this board somewhere!
> 
> 
> How long have you had it?


Today, I got their email this morning.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> Today, I got their email this morning.


Oh, so its still being rolled out.
thank you for the info!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Link I found about being a "top dasher".
> 
> https://www.ridesharingdriver.com/doordash-top-dasher/


I was a "Top Dasher" for 3 or 4 months when they started it in 2019. HOWEVER, I would NEVER do anything special to achieve that status.

All the criteria except the acceptance rate is not all that difficult to achieve for most people. It all boils down to the acceptance rate. At the time in 2019, in my market we were still getting really solid offers. Back then my average offer was in the $12 to $16 range and it was rare to see anything below $10. Back then the AR was much easier to be above 70% because most offers were good (at least in my market). NOW???? fagetaboutit!!!! With the deluge of lowball and otherwise stupid offers we get there would be no way to achieve a 70% or greater AR unless you took a lot of real bad offers which would cause you to make _significantly less _money. 2019 had benefits and was good, 2020+ is bad.

Besides, from my perspective the main advantage of being a Top Dasher was that they actually made it easier to multi app! I run DD and GH always at the same time. Up until about Jan 2020 they only let you put your DD app on pause for a TOTAL of 34 minutes throughout your entire block. The pause timer didn't reset so it was much more difficult to multi app and not get kicked off your scheduled Dash. Being a Top Dasher meant you could sign on and sign off at will so if I was busy with other orders it was a piece of cake to multi app. However, they made a big change in that now the pause timer re-sets so it's much easier to multi app now so that is no longer a benefit of being a Top Dasher.

I gave a much more detailed explanation than you probably cared to see but as an ex Top Dasher they are right you would be forced to make less money. No longer makes sense.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Nope nope nope. Beware: the pause clock resets but your time doesn't. For instance you pause DD to take a GH order. Say it takes 15 minutes. Now you're down to 20 minutes but the pause clock says 35 minutes the next time you pause. Get another order or you need to go #2 and it takes 20 minutes. Your Dash will end while you think you have 35 minutes. Been there done that. Check it out, unless it's changed. Sneaky DD lol


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> Nope nope nope. Beware: the pause clock resets but your time doesn't. For instance you pause DD to take a GH order. Say it takes 15 minutes. Now you're down to 20 minutes but the pause clock says 35 minutes the next time you pause. Get another order or you need to go #2 and it takes 20 minutes. Your Dash will end while you think you have 35 minutes. Been there done that. Check it out, unless it's changed. Sneaky DD lol


Agree very sneaky 
Happened to me once never again


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

DD support finally got back to me and said that they are still rolling out the new screen.
They are at around 10%.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> Nope nope nope. Beware: the pause clock resets but your time doesn't. For instance you pause DD to take a GH order. Say it takes 15 minutes. Now you're down to 20 minutes but the pause clock says 35 minutes the next time you pause. Get another order or you need to go #2 and it takes 20 minutes. Your Dash will end while you think you have 35 minutes. Been there done that. Check it out, unless it's changed. Sneaky DD lol


Not the way it works for me. My pause clock resets and my time also resets. I use this all the time.



Rickos69 said:


> DD support finally got back to me and said that they are still rolling out the new screen.
> They are at around 10%.


Got the screen yesterday.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Not the way it works for me. My pause clock resets and my time also resets. I use this all the time.
> 
> 
> Got the screen yesterday.


I had the same issue with the clock a while back but these days it always resets. Not even sure if this helps but I always reset the app before pausing again and I always get back to 35


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I had the same issue with the clock a while back but these days it always resets. Not even sure if this helps but I always reset the app before pausing again and I always get back to 35


One night I was getting so many good GH offers that I spent my entire 6 to 9 schedule on pause. :roflmao: Of course I had to keep returning for 30 seconds to re pause.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> One night I was getting so many good GH offers that I spent my entire 6 to 9 schedule on pause. :roflmao: Of course I had to keep returning for 30 seconds to re pause.


Yea I pause and stay on all day. My only problem is that I forget sometimes and let the timer run out


----------



## mrbeefy (Aug 6, 2017)

I always get 35 minutes. 
You can get more by just doing whatever you're doing and just ignore DD and it will pause at the first missed ping. 
Just check back occasionally...

Speaking of ignoring pings - I miss them by accident when I don't have DD on screen.
Really wish it made a sound for a ping. 
Too passive aggressive.
Something in between DD and UBER's "I'm going to take over the screen so you can't do anything else except maybe toggle to UBER so you can see the end points" (if you happen to have just used UBER) &#128545;
Could be worse, DD could say "You just missed a request for $20, aww too bad!" &#128514;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I got a text that I received the update. I checked and yep, there it was.

I do like the fact that they are discounting the unfair ratings.

My ratings suck because apparently, only 10% of my deliveries have bothered to rate me. That's vastly lower than the percentage of ratings provided by pax when I was driving them. Pax seemed to rate about 50% of the time.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

MHR said:


> View attachment 557391
> 
> 
> I got a text that I received the update. I checked and yep, there it was.
> ...


I got it yesterday.
My issue is that my 4.87 rating has not changed in at least 250 deliveries, whereas prior to that, it changed every so often.
I find it difficult to believe that no one has rated me, good or bad in the last 250 orders.
Just like the On time rating is stuck at 98% for the last 400 orders.
And the completion % goes down by 2% for one delivery cancelled.
As for the acceptance rate, you go to bed with one percentage, and wake up with another.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> You go to bed with one percentage, and wake up with another.


Sounds like College!


----------



## Planet Express Driver (Aug 3, 2020)

I had the new screen then it went away lol. No clue why


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Planet Express Driver said:


> I had the new screen then it went away lol. No clue why


Same. They must have took ours away and gave it to @Rickos69 and his friends!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Same. They must have took ours away and gave it to @Rickos69 and his friends!


Yup. I complained and they said they would set me up with Seamus's!!!


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Planet Express Driver said:


> I had the new screen then it went away lol. No clue why


Same here. Once my rating went from 4,92 to 4.97 it disappeared. My rating has never been this high so I bet they will manipulate it when I am not conforming to what they want.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Just saw the msg that my acct.(s) now have/has the new rating breakdowns. Two weeks after the original post. Both on android and ios.

DD's rating is not as absurd as Uber's. But I'm not sure how to communicate to the customer to inform the customer that I've a setup right now that I can call out with another phone, but not on the phone I use to receive the offer. Many times I only see the message you missed a call or you missed a Dash offer. So basically, rating is still not fairly done from the dashers' perspective.

For example, If I need to contact customer for clarity of their exact location of the building, I can't just tap the buttons in the app as the phone I use does not have a sim card installed. I have to fake a delivery completed to force customer to call support to complain about order not received, that's not right way of communication, but I've no choice in some circumstance to try it out to see if that will work.

I actually like to have a default setup to remind customer to contact the driver before they complain, but you all know that not all customers read instruction, just like they complain not all drivers read, or all drivers read all instruction. Many instructions are absurd too. Like have cash for tips. The other day, I got another one, "bring into the K grocery store, dept. of cheese to get you tip". I went into the store and found the product section of cheese. She took the food and I asked her how about the special instruction in the delivery. I even show her the msg in the phone, she just laughed and as usual, NO tip.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes I have it. I already have a thumbs down for not following instructions. I always check. I think I might have forgot to ring the bell when someone instructed me to do so.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Yes I have it. I already have a thumbs down for not following instructions. I always check. I think I might have forgot to ring the bell when someone instructed me to do so.


Oh no!!! He's going to open that can of worms again!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



Seamus said:


> Sounds like College!


Those were the days!
I went to Illinois State.
The worst, or best part was waking up and not remembering where you were or what you did the previous night.
Drinking age in Illinois back then was 19 for wine and beer, 21 for the rest.
So we popped up to Wisc every opportunity we got. (18 for all there)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Oh no!!! He's going to open that can of worms again!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Those were the days!
> ...


I was a defensive lineman on a very large University D1 College football team. Guessing that you can imagine what went on in the football team's student housing. :thumbup:


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Screen showed up on my DD today. many people left me really nice compliments 👍👍


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

MissAnne said:


> Screen showed up on my DD today. many people left me really nice compliments &#128077;&#128077;


Yeah, I saw some heart felt nice words from some appreciative customers. But, there is no shortage of the ignorance and craziness as well.

Wondering if DD will give dasher(s) another space to comment back on these negative comments from ignorant, and/or non-appreciative folks.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Seamus Did you ever get your screen back?
I put in a good word for ya!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus Did you ever get your screen back?
> I put in a good word for ya!!!


No, not yet. MIA


----------

